
HTTP 451 Unavailable for Legal Reasons - mtarnovan
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_451
======
renholder
Should the title contain the year 2016[0]?

[0] -
[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc7725](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc7725)

~~~
ekimekim
No, since wikipedia is generally considered a "live" source with constant
revision.

